# Long leg Xray



## mhottinger (Nov 17, 2017)

What CPT code would you use for this?

Study:  Standing RIGHT lower extremity radiographs
Technique: Standing AP radiographs of the RIGHT lower extremity obtained at 72 inches.  Radiographic markers are placed around the knee
Additional clinical data: 71-year-old with RIGHT knee pain and primary osteoarthritis for presurgical planning for RIGHT knee replacement. Visionaire protocol

Findings:
There is no evidence of fracture or destructive lesion.
Prominent osteoarthritis changes are noted within RIGHT knee joint, especially along the medial compartment where there is prominent joint space narrowing, subchondral sclerosis, and osteophytes. There are extensive intra-articular loose bodies and/or foci of heterotopic ossification noted along the distal RIGHT femur. Mild to moderate osteoarthritis change

Impression:
No acute osseous pathology by radiography. Severe osteoarthritis of the RIGHT knee, most prominent within the medial compartment. Heterotopic ossification versus sizable intra-articular loose bodies along the distal RIGHT femurs are noted within the RIGHT hip joint.


----------



## johnmeyer (Nov 18, 2017)

Sounds like 73565, which is a standing knee XR since there is a mention of markers placed around the knee and that it was for a preoperative eval of the knee for knee replacement.


----------

